# Can MJ jump higher than this?



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)




----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Probably not, but I don't think there are many 40 year olds that can :grinning:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

JR has some great springs in his legs, but does he have the game and mentality to improve and become a quality starter, or is he just the next Harold Minor? With lotto pick (and fellow skywalker) Pietrus entering the picture, and the team obviously looking to clear cap space for a run at top FA's in two seasons, he needs to pick it up in a big way if he wants to stay by the Bay. I have little doubt that the team will be resigning Murphy after this year, as big men with any promise are hard to find, but JR's future will be one of the interesting things to follow with the W's this season. I'm sure many debate threads are yet to come...

STOMP


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Can JR jump of 1 foot?:no:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> JR has some great springs in his legs, but does he have the game and mentality to improve and become a quality starter, or is he just the next Harold Minor? With lotto pick (and fellow skywalker) Pietrus entering the picture, and the team obviously looking to clear cap space for a run at top FA's in two seasons, he needs to pick it up in a big way if he wants to stay by the Bay. I have little doubt that the team will be resigning Murphy after this year, as big men with any promise are hard to find, but JR's future will be one of the interesting things to follow with the W's this season. I'm sure many debate threads are yet to come...
> 
> STOMP


I would say Amen but I'm atheist. But excellent point


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Obviously, JR's got the physical tools to become a great player, and now it all comes down to his attitude and work ethic to work his way up. 

During MJ's prime, I reckon he can prob get as high as JR if he wanted to.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Obviously, JR's got the physical tools to become a great player, and now it all comes down to his attitude and work ethic to work his way up.
> 
> During MJ's prime, I reckon he can prob get as high as JR if he wanted to.


JRich needs work on his handles, jumpshot, footwork, and D .


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I think he's already on the way down in that pic


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> JRich needs work on his handles, jumpshot, footwork, and D .


Plus his passing. But he's got jumping down.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Jr is gonna be in prison for a month or sumthing cuz there was thatt insident a while back bout him assaulting his ex girlfriend. SO we''ll c how much he plays.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

off 2 feet


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think the more important question to ask here is can JRich shoot, pass, defend, rebound, lead a team to championships, etc, etc, etc like MJ did. Personally, I'd take a 40-year-old MJ before I'd take JRich, assuming I was building for this season.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I think the more important question to ask here is can JRich shoot, pass, defend, rebound, lead a team to championships, etc, etc, etc like MJ did.


Well...J-Rich is young....

Maybe when *he's* twenty-seven, he'll be able to do all that.

Right now, he can sure jump.



(I can't say I'm a big Richardson fan. I think he's overrated as a future core element. But we'll see.)


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

It is nice tho to have a guy that can put the Warriors on those Sportscenter highlight reels consistently. I know there are alot of guys out there that dont give a doodoo about highlights, but hell, bball is mostly entertainment, and hightlights entertain me dammit!


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

the camera angle is decieving it makes him look higher than he actually is.

But yeah he can jump :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> the camera angle is decieving it makes him look higher than he actually is.


Yeah, that's really true. 


Anyway, having a player like this on the team sure doesn't hurt (selling more seats etc).


----------

